# My apistos



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Had a bit of extra time today, so I decided to take a few pictures of my apistos. I couldn't get any pictures of the agassizii; they're still kind of new, and run away from the camera whenever I try to take a picture.

Apistogramma cacatuoides:

male:


















female #1:









female #2:









female #3 (with photo-bombing male):









Apistogramma baenschi:

male:


















female, in breeding colour:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Apr 24, 2010)

A. cacatuoides WILD type are beautiful. Glad you are keeping these instead of the ornament varieties.

A. baenschi is also a gem to keep.

I used to keep and breed apistos & other dwarfs. I had a lot of luck with Taeniacara candidi, some wild type of agassizii, bitaeniata, iniridae, and a couple more.

Right now I just plan to keep Taeniacara candidi and possibly Apistogramma diplotaenia if I find some in Portland and get up the courage to come with fish across the border.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice. I gotta get an apisto tank set up...


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beauty fish Ray!


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Dunbar Painting said:


> A. cacatuoides WILD type are beautiful. Glad you are keeping these instead of the ornament varieties.
> 
> A. baenschi is also a gem to keep.
> 
> ...


I agree; the triple reds and double reds are nice, but natural beauty still trumps them. I have a pair of wild agassizii as well, but they won't hold still long enough for a picture.

Thanks Mike! If you ever get another tank, you should try some of these guys; a large male in breeding colours is gorgeous.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

well you know what ray... i got a hold of charles and pat today and just picked 4 of these guys up!


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice triple reds, but did you remember to get a harem of females for each of them?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

no i didn't really get to pick and chose.... i just met pat at his work at UBC and he had them in a bag


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice looking apistos guys!
I think Mike's first picture is of a female with it's paler complexion.
I remember when I had 4 and they all looked like males until a month later when then were in breeding mode.

Ray, I think your fish are already in breeding mode!


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> Nice looking apistos guys!
> I think Mike's first picture is of a female with it's paler complexion.
> I remember when I had 4 and they all looked like males until a month later when then were in breeding mode.
> 
> Ray, I think your fish are already in breeding mode!


One of my female cacatuoides is, and I think the baenschi has eggs, though I don't want to overturn her pot and disturb her.

Mike's apistos are all males; females are smaller, lack the elongated dorsal spines, and don't have trailers on the tails. They also don't have nearly as much colour  Oddly enough, sometimes the females have more personality than the males do :lol:


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That's what I've noticed in mine when I had them. 

Hope you get a batch of fries soon. That's pretty cool to see mother and a pack if fries swimming around.

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## eywa (Jan 18, 2012)

Lovely fish. The saw the exact same species in a lfs last year and was planning to get one but due to aquarium space constraint, I just put off the plan. Going to set up a new cichlids tank soon.


----------

